# Cargador bateria 58.8V con fuente LED



## NASER (Ago 16, 2018)

Buenos días,
Actualmente dispongo de una moto eléctrica de la marca Scutum que dispone de un cargador o transformador de conexión  a 220VAC y una salida de 58.8VDC donde conecto la batería para cargar.
Esta fuente o cargador de litio, además de la salida de potencia dispone de unos hilos que no se muy bien que función tienen sobre el BMS de la batería. Son : RC+ (Marrón) RC- (negro) +5VSB (amarillo)  DIM- (blanco), DIM+ (azul)
La fuente o cargador seria de la familia Meanwell  HLG-600H-54 (Solo que este saca 58V en lugar de 54V). Si veis la ficha veréis la conexión.
El caso es que veo que el fabricante lleva 4 pins en el conector de carga, digamos que:
1=  +58.8VDC
2= GND 58.8VDC
3 = +5VSB (amarillo)
4= DIM+ (Azul)
Ahora bien,  veo que juntan con un terminal el color blanco (DIM- )y negro (RC-)
El caso es que este tipo de cargador sale muy caro, asi que he decidido comprar un cargador de 58.8V pero sin esa salida y evidentemente no funciona. Alguna idea para resolver que tipo de salida me esta dando a los contactos 3 y 4?¿?¿
He realizado la prueba y he  intentado quitar la potencia de 58.8V del original y colocar la del nuevo (aprovechando los hilos que ya llevaba) pero tampoco se pone en marcha.
alguien sabría ayudarme a saber que debo de hacer?

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 17, 2018)

La verdad desconosco totalmente de este tipo de cosas, pero no será que el cargador se comunica con la bateria por medio de esas dos linéas?? muchas baterias no son solo baterias, tiene una electronica bastante compleja asociada al control y la carga. Ojo digo esto sin conocer eso que vos tenes y basandome en lo que te sucede al conectar otro cargador simple.


----------



## NASER (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola Sergiot,
Gracias por tu respuesta.
La verdad que he visto muchos cargadores pero este parece la repera.
Normalmente los hilos control los he visto empleados en los BMS de las baterias o bien para indicar que el conector esta conectado (un simple puente en el conector cierra el circuito y permite la carga) cuando este se conecta, o bien, alimentan a un contactor interno que conmuta y permite que la potencia cargue la batería.
En este caso si mido con el tester esos dos hilos me salen 5VDC, pero cuando yo conector 5VDC no actúa nada, solo con los 5VDC del cagador original, curioso verdad?
He hay mi problema....
Acabo de abrir la batería, voy a tomar datos y a ver si averiguo algo mas,  lo que si que ya veo es que tiene un contactor que si conector el original se acciona y si conector el mio nada de nada....

Gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Ago 17, 2018)

Viendo un poco mas detenidamente las especificaciones del cargador, por medio del DIM, debe ser dimmer, controla la carga o el porcentage de carga el cual se lo dice la bateria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2018)

En el PDF también veo un Ps-On


----------



## NASER (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola Dosmetros, en este caso el PS-ON no lo dispone el modelo que emplean para cargar la bateria, emplea el circuito de la pagina del pdf nº6
Alguna manera de "clonar" este circuito ? Quiero decir algun tipo de fuente o Dimmer como dice Seriot que pudiera sert viable?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2018)

Quizás probar el nuevo cargador directamente en los pines de la batería propiamente dicha . . .


----------



## NASER (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola,
Si conector solo los dos hilos de carga no activa el contactor interno y el cargador no se pone a cargar.
Una vez he abierto la batería me encuentro que los dos hilos 3 y 4 van a un conector. La tension entre ellos es de 5VDC
ahora bien, junto con ellos aparece un nuevo hilo que segun veo, es un negativo de la potencia.
si miro tension entre este negativo (masa) y los dos hilos me encuntro que uno de ellos tiene 5VDC, y el otro 10VDC. ?¿?¿?
?¿? que leches es esto??
Es posible que compartan el GND y por eso aunque yo cambia la fuente de pontencia al no compartir GND no funcione?¿?

Os agradeceria vuestra ayuda.

GRacias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2018)

Saca una mejor foto, o dinos las serigrafias de los conectores de la ultima foto y por donde entran los contactos del cargador


----------



## NASER (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola a todos,
os adjunto las fotos del conector de carga y de la propia batería. Como veréis, el conector tiene muchísimos mas contactos montados en la batería, ya que en este caso la casa oficial puede ver desde las veces que se a conectado, las cargas, el deterioro de la batería etc, pero para ponerla a cargar la fuente solo lleva los 4 contactos que aparecen. 2 de carga + 2 de control?¿?
Esos dos hilos de "control" que me dan 5VDC llegan a la placa a través del conector blanco que indica Charger junto con esos dos hilos, llega un tercero al mismo conector, que si lo testeo es Negativo de potencia.
Curiosamente, si cojo negativo de potencia (58v) y cojo negativo de los 5V de control me da -5VDC , si cojo el negativo de potencia (58V) y el positivo de esos 5V me da la salida 10VDC?¿?¿

La potencia va directa al bloque de baterias y al contactos Allrigth que veis en la imagen.
Es contactor tiene dos hilos que van al BMS y que entiendo se encarga de activarlo cuando tiene la alimentación correcta....

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y comentarios.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2018)

De este pdf, pagina 4, dice que entre dim+/- puede variar entre 0v a 10v, o por PWM de 10v.
No encuentro referencia sobre "RC".
La fuente de 58.8v funciona bien?
Por lo que veo en las fotos, el control lo hace a traves de algun transistor/puente de diodos/integrado.


----------



## NASER (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola DJ T3,
La fuente original funciona correctamente y la fuente marca "blanca" por llamarla de alguna forma y que también he podido probar carga correctamente en otro elemento Litio. De echo, cuando carga tengo dos leds, uno de estado de alimentación en rojo y otro en color verde de carga. Si la conecto para que cargue y comienza la carga, el led verde pasa a color rojo hasta que la carga esta completada y cambia de nuevo a verde. 
Adjunto también el manual de la fuente "blanca".
Podríamos simular con algún circuito el control de carga?¿?


ahora mismo tengo el cargador de 58.8V y una fuente de 5V puesta en esos dos hilos, cuando enchufo el contactor se conecta y se desconecta en dos o tres ocasiones y ya no se vuelve a conectar. Desenchufo y vuelvo a probar de nuevo y hace lo mismo.
Es como si tuviera que poner los 5V pero algo no le da suficiente vida como para que e ponga a cargar....

Como es posible que si mantengo la señal del original de esos dos hilos, pero cambio la fuente de carga de potencia no funcione? que relacion tiene que haber entre ellas para que funcione? Yo en mi pletórica imaginación he dicho, voy a unir los dos dos negativos juntos, el de la fuente de 5V y el del cargador.......... y el cable negativo que los unia....se ha socarrado al instante....oO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2018)

Yo te dije *directo en los bornes de la batería* , no en el conector grande ese

Foto de la batería ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás probar el nuevo cargador directamente en los pines de la batería propiamente dicha . . .


----------



## NASER (Sep 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, disculpad el retraso. 
Hola Dos metros, las fotos que te facilito son de la propia bateria. El BMS lo tiene encima. abajo estan las celdas de la bateria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

No logro entender cuales son los "bornes" de la batería.


----------

